# 18 Features Windows Should Have (but Doesn't)



## aryayush (May 2, 2008)

*18 Features Windows Should Have (but Doesn't)
Some of the coolest OS features are nowhere to be found in Windows XP or Vista. Here are 18 brilliant features that Microsoft should beg for, borrow, or steal--plus tips on how you can add many of them to your PC now.
Robert Strohmeyer, PC World*
Monday, April 28, 2008 10:00 PM PDT

Love it or hate it, Microsoft Windows is the world's most dominant operating system. But when you look at some of the hot features found in competitors such as Linux and Mac OS X, both XP and Vista can seem a little incomplete.

From intuitive interface features like Apple's application dock and Cover Flow to basic media capabilities such as ISO burning, Windows often falls short on built-in goodies. And some features that other operating systems offer by default-- such as 64-bit processing and business-networking tools--require a premium-version license in Windows. 

We took a good look at a variety of OSs, from the Mac to Linux to PC-BSD and beyond, and we rounded up a list of our favorite features--few of which come standard in any version of Windows. We even considered some operating systems of yore, and recalled a couple of cool features that Microsoft still hasn't caught on to. Some of these features simply aren't available for Windows at all, owing to the way the OS is designed. But you can add most of them to XP or Vista with the help of third-party applications, and we'll show you how to get them.

*1. Expose*

_Available on: Mac_

*images.pcworld.com/howto/graphics/145118-Expose-small.jpg

It's an elegantly simple idea, and it has been available on the Mac since 2003. When you want a clear view of all the application windows that are open at any one time, you just press *F3*, and a ittle feature called Expose arranges them all as thumbnails spread neatly across your screen. Click one, and it pops to the front while the rest snap back into position behind it.

With the release of Windows Vista, Microsoft deployed a feature called Flip3D that attempts to simplify window management in a slightly different way. Flip3D lets users flip through three-dimensional renderings of whatever windows are open on the desktop, but it doesn't offer nearly the same instantaneous visibility that Expose does.

Fortunately, a few downloads can add Expose-like thumbnails to your Windows machine. One little tool called iEx for Windows does the trick for free; but the installation is a little awkward, as you have to drag the downloaded files into the correct folders on your PC. A more refined program, TopDesk, installs automatically in XP and Vista--but it will set you back $20 after the 14-day free trial.

*2. Virtual Workspaces*

_Available on: Linux, PC-BSD, Mac_

*images.pcworld.com/howto/graphics/145118-Spaces-small.jpg

Linux users have long enjoyed the freedom to keep large numbers of applications running simultaneously--without being overwhelmed by screen clutter--thanks to the power of virtual workspaces. In a typical Linux installation, at boot time four workspaces spring into existence automatically, signified by a little map on the control panel in the corner of the screen. As the user opens more programs, thumbnail icons of them appear in the workspace switcher, indicating which program windows are running in each workspace. To change workspaces, the user simply clicks the appropriate area on the workspace switcher or uses a keystroke combination such as Shift-Right Arrow to move between them.

With multiple workspaces comes the ability to organize the Linux desktop environment by task, by application type, by priority, or any other way you care to slice it. It's particularly handy for keeping a handful of applications out of sight and out of mind, without having to shut them down. For instance, I like to keep my messaging and communications apps in a separate workspace from my document-creation programs as a way of staying focused while I work. 

Apple added this concept to OS X with the launch of Leopard in October 2007, although Leopard's Spaces feature lacks dynamic thumbnails (something its Linux forebears offer) in the Dock icon. To get workspaces on Windows, however, you'll have to do some downloading. XP users have an easy solution with the Microsoft Virtual Desktop Manager, a free download from Microsoft's PowerToys collection. For Vista, you must turn to one of several third-party utilities. My favorite among them is a freebie called Dexpot, which offers a wide variety of configuration options.

*3. Back to My Mac*

_Available on: Mac_ 

*images.pcworld.com/howto/graphics/145118-Back%20to%20my%20Mac-small.jpg

Nothing quite matches the feeling you get when you sit down at your office desk, boot up your PC, and realize that the most recent version of the document you've been working on is stranded 50 miles away on your home machine. If both of your computers were Macs running Leopard, you could use Back to My Mac (coupled with Apple's $99-per-year .Mac service) to fire up a connection to the remote computer, grab whatever files you need, and even navigate the other machine's desktop as if you were sitting right in front of it. 

If either of your PCs are running Windows, however, all the .Mac accounts in the world won't help you. Instead, try GoToMyPC. At a base price of $20 per month ($180 per year) for one PC, this service ain't cheap. But it does give you unfettered access to your Windows computer from any Web browser. Read more…

[Via PC World]


----------



## Faun (May 2, 2008)

many features are in linux,
expose is there


----------



## Ecko (May 2, 2008)

Yup as I always say Microsoft makes the interface looks easy
That's same thing as u'll ask from someone that hates Apple
He'll say that what Apple is best about is making interfaces simpler
Microsoft are not really good at innovation (may be few )


----------



## gary4gar (May 2, 2008)

If MS implements these given features then people will accuse MS of being a copycat.

So instead of copying, MS should innovate.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 2, 2008)

Lolz..... the author is clearly blind.

i saw this article before leaving for gurgaon & was wondering why arya isn't posting it here....finally I have a reason to reflex my "Fanboy" muscle 



> Fortunately, a few downloads can add Expose-like thumbnails to your Windows machine. One little tool called iEx for Windows does the trick for free; but the installation is a little awkward, as you have to drag the downloaded files into the correct folders on your PC. A more refined program, TopDesk, installs automatically in XP and Vista--but it will set you back $20 after the 14-day free trial.


 
Does he know anything about Switcher?

Time Machine -> Did he forgot to mention Volume Shadow copy & System Restore.

Stickies - > Did he see Windows Gadgets?? He mentioned it, still said it is not included....

Software Repositories -> Windows Market place anyone?

Application Dock -> What do we have start menu for?

Automated Screen Shots -> Snipping tool in Vista?

Multitouch Trackpad Gestures-> Lack of a hardware feature is Microsoft's fault? Does Mac has Windows Sideshow?

Cover Flow -> Lolz...so easy to nevigate

Pre-Installed Web Server -> He said we can install it in Vista, then how does Windows lacks this feature?

POSIX - > Windows is not UNIX/Linux

Standardized Menu Ribbon -> Lolz.....this is like giving the developer the power he needs to make apps he want

Single-File Applications -> I guess he has no idea about Windows Installer method.


----------



## Pat (May 2, 2008)

I read this a couple of days back on osnews but dint link it here coz I found it one of the dumbest articles I have ever read in a long time!



gx_saurav said:


> Lolz..... the author is clearly blind.
> 
> i saw this article before leaving for gurgaon & was wondering why arya isn't posting it here....finally I have a reason to reflex my "Fanboy" muscle
> 
> ...



But you have got it wrong too..Although I dont agree with most of the author's points, but the theme of the article was that windows cant do all that OTB!


----------



## aryayush (May 2, 2008)

How can you not agree? Do you mean to say that those aren't great features to have or that Windows doesn't need them?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 2, 2008)

If MS included so many features out of the box, they'd probably get sued for restricting a customer's choices!!


----------



## hellknight (May 3, 2008)

Hey guys, you know, i think Windows should be immune from these, right out of the box :-
*V*iruses
*I*ntruders
*S*pywares
*T*rojans
*A*dwares


----------



## Pat (May 3, 2008)

aryayush said:


> How can you not agree? Do you mean to say that those aren't great features to have or that Windows doesn't need them?



Combination of both! And also the fact that many of the features are obviously present in Linux distros OTB and some even in Windows (like Snipping tool for screenshots)


----------



## aryayush (May 3, 2008)

Does it take automated screenshots? (I'm asking. I don't know.)

As for Linux, how do you decide whether some feature is present in Linux or not? Do you include all the features present across all Linux distros? If yes, then they probably include every feature known to man and then some.

But that's not the sensible way of taking them into account. You have to see which features are present in a majority of Linux OSes and I think that's what the _PC World_ guys have done. If they're wrong even on that count, feel free to disagree with me.


----------



## praka123 (May 3, 2008)

Linux Desktop effects pwns both mac and winblows  (like it or not!) 

Did you tried Ubuntu hardy?or opensuse?
locking into one platform is the highest sin.

dont compare with a single distro.ask whether linux have it or not- and the answer is YES!

OS X cannot come near Linux anyways!(reg security or eyecandy)


----------



## kumarmohit (May 3, 2008)

Of all the features, why wud most of the ppl want an OOTB Web Server. It would just sit there and eat resources.

This is more like which Mac features shud Windows copy!


----------



## napster007 (May 3, 2008)

Actually windows does have its own remote desktop connection too. It has all the features that the author has mentioned if there are more options then i might be unaware of it. 

secondly the expose in the mac can be somewhat be compensated by the windows aero interface. Yes the expose is bit better but lets face it....both are used for the same functions.


----------



## amitava82 (May 3, 2008)

And does this article has anything to do with "Technology News"? :\


----------



## aryayush (May 3, 2008)

kumarmohit said:


> Of all the features, why wud most of the ppl want an OOTB Web Server. It would just sit there and eat resources.


I agree. There are a couple more features that I don't think are all that necessary—the desktop cube, for example.



kumarmohit said:


> This is more like which Mac features shud Windows copy!


Considering that there are only two major operating systems out there and Mac OS X is clearly the superior one with better features, they don't really have much of a choice, do they? Come on, what else would they compare it too. Windows is the (distant) second best after Mac OS X.

----------------------

These are the features that I don't think Windows needs:
Podcast Capture;
Desktop Cube;
Multitouch Trackpad Gestures (it's an awesome feature but it's hardware dependent);
Cover Flow;
Pre-Installed Web Server; and
POSIX Compliance.

But the rest are spot on—Exposé, Screen Sharing, Time Machine, ISO Burning, Software Repositories, Application Dock, Standardised Menu Ribbon and Single-File Applications in particular.

One of the many things they missed is Spotlight. I know Vista has it's own instant live search thing but it's nowhere even close to Spotlight's pure awesomeness. The native support for Adobe's formats is also much appreciated.


----------



## iMav (May 3, 2008)

abh1shek said:


> If MS included so many features out of the box, they'd probably get sued for restricting a customer's choices!!


 +1, something that  certain anti-MS people don't realize but keep on crying 

@arya: screen sharing? There is MS Shared View now and there has been remote desktop since ages


----------



## aryayush (May 3, 2008)

iMav said:


> +1, something that  certain anti-MS people don't realize but keep on crying


That's the standard, stupid excuse. Why do _you_, as a consumer, care _why_ Microsoft cannot provide those features? Mac OS X has the features and Windows doesn't. Case closed. I don't care why they can't provide it. That's their problem.


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2008)

yawn...MS vs Leopard


----------



## iMav (May 3, 2008)

aryayush said:


> That's the standard, stupid excuse. Why do _you_, as a consumer, care _why_ Microsoft cannot provide those features? Mac OS X has the features and Windows doesn't. Case closed. I don't care why they can't provide it. That's their problem.


 waah re! they give IE by default people start crying, they give a media player by default people start crying, then how can some 1 _rational_ blame them 

@T159: been a long time since


----------



## hellknight (May 3, 2008)

Not again, Windows vs Mac!! Use Linux guys....


----------



## iMav (May 3, 2008)

hellknight said:


> Use Linux guys....


 looks like some 1 was feeling left out of the discussion


----------



## goobimama (May 3, 2008)

Here we go again... (kracks knuckles)


----------



## praka123 (May 3, 2008)

hellknight said:


> Not again, Windows vs Mac!! Use Linux guys....


Exactly!*get a life*!getgnulinux!  these boys will be wasting fighting for two monopolistic corporations that sucks when it comes to humanity!(they are blood leechers with DRM etc)


----------



## hellknight (May 3, 2008)

Well said, I used to respect Apple, but after my hackintosh experience, I found out that Apple was the one who started this DRM crap. Freewares are very less on Mac platform, even Windows has more freeware applications than Apple. Every tech mag devoted to Apple platform sings the tune of Office 2008 for Mac. And what does Apple does in return, make fun of Microsoft through Justin Long's ads. 

Both these OS's Leopard & Vista were hacked in 2 min & a day respectively. Whereas Linux was unhackable. Check out the benefits of Linux on www.whylinuxisbetter.net!


----------



## iMav (May 3, 2008)

^^ dude i pity ur ignorance wen you talk about the hacking incident


----------



## phreak0ut (May 3, 2008)

Time to move this thread to the Fight Club


----------



## blueshift (May 3, 2008)

Thread must be titled '18 Features that Lin/Mac has !'

btw I do think that Compiz Fuzion is better than Vista's Aero effect. But again for Fusion to be customised, a separate app. needs to be downloaded I guess.
And downloading alternative 3rd party utilities for Windows was never a problem for me.


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2008)

blueshift said:


> Thread must be titled '18 Features that Lin/Mac has !'
> 
> btw I do think that Compiz Fuzion is better than Vista's Aero effect. But again for Fusion to be customised, a separate app. needs to be downloaded I guess.
> And downloading alternative 3rd party utilities for Windows was never a problem for me.


compiz-fusion comes with leading linux distros by default


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 3, 2008)

bachon ki tarah larte rehte hai


----------



## CadCrazy (May 3, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> bachon ki tarah larte rehte hai



Tu kya chahta hai Janvaron(Gaurav) ki tarah lare


----------



## blueshift (May 3, 2008)

T159 said:


> compiz-fusion comes with leading linux distros by default



I know.


----------



## hellknight (May 3, 2008)

@iMav, ya I know Mr. Windows Supporter that Windows was hacked because of a vulnerblity in Flash, but above all, lets cut the crap, *IT WAS HACKED*. By any means... but you can celebrate, Mac was hacked within 2 min...


----------



## x3060 (May 4, 2008)

time to move it to fight thread please . .


----------



## iMav (May 4, 2008)

hellknight said:


> @iMav, ya I know Mr. Windows Supporter that Windows was hacked because of a vulnerblity in Flash, but above all, lets cut the crap, *IT WAS HACKED*. By any means... but you can celebrate, Mac was hacked within 2 min...


some 1 please enlighten my dear friend that vulnerabilities in ubuntu were found too but weren't pursued for whatever reason


----------



## Faun (May 4, 2008)

U r hell bent on pesky things, nothing can be idiot proof


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 4, 2008)

lolz ! goin on guyz !

some people, i think will spend entire lives only comparing/bashing/flaming/etc windows/mac/linux !!


----------



## napster007 (May 4, 2008)

Y the hell does arya start these conversations.... only to later discover that he got slammed bad .i'm not implying that either  of the OS's are bad. But it is a understatement to say the MS lags way behind. Majority of the ppl in the world use MS OS. Why do u think that is?? Cus their retards?

seriously man dont you have anything else to do except to add fuel to a burning fire?? Is this what u do in real life too? i won't be surprised if u had a evil character!!  When will u evr learn to grow up!!


----------



## gxsaurav (May 4, 2008)

Should I start showing the "Lack of features" in Mac OS X???

Where is the Cut option in Finder


----------



## napster007 (May 4, 2008)

^^don't man. i like to think we are much more capable and mature than him. (by 'him' i refer to the thread starter).


----------



## ring_wraith (May 5, 2008)

Here we go again.... yet another thread that is soon going to become a lost cause.


----------



## DigitalDude (May 6, 2008)

*constitutionclub.files.wordpress.com/2007/08/yawn8hm.jpg


_


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 10, 2008)

Just a couple of posts n this thread wll b moved to fight club!!!!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 11, 2008)

PC World is full of idiots. Every Single software feature among those 18 is available on linux. Who Says linux lacks docks, podcasts, automated screenshots, etc ? Only the hardware-only features like that trackpad **** is mac only. I can't beleive even magazines like PC World forget trivial information like the existance of AWM, hotkeys(which can be configured to auto save screenshot to desktop or some other location instead of presenting save menu of screen shot(which is more better actually...), etc), Backup Scripts, etc.


----------



## praka123 (May 11, 2008)

first of all, PCworld is generally a winblow$ only mag


----------



## chandru.in (May 11, 2008)

@iMav

You need to get enlightened first.  After Mac fell the person tried to crack both Ubuntu and Vista simultaneously.  But Vista proved easier to be cracked open.

Ubuntu (any OS for that matter) has vulnerabilities.  But exploiting them is more difficult due to the architecture.    There is no reason for hackers not to exploit Ubuntu if it was really as easy to crack as the Leopard/Vista, because there was big money involved.  If it was simple it would have fallen.


----------



## praka123 (May 11, 2008)

^well said!.even we can purge flash(adobe) from our Linux systems for gnash plugins for various Desktop Environments or use swfdec-plugin.

where does these options comes for "ignorance is bliss" guys!haan?

_The world is changing kid.*It is nowhere a Microshaft only world now*.that sh1t is slowly dieing,atleast in operating system business.brand loyalty will let you have M$ branded toilet papers for back side use  get ENLIGHTENED!world is slowly moving to Free,Open Source Software including GNU/Linux _

*Get GNU/Linux boys!*

after trying these so called proprietary blackholes(in the sense,this weak OS got pwned fanboys who cant recover) called M$ winflaw$,OS X - GNU/Linux and BSDs,Solaris will bring back the comfort of computing!
You wont be brought to gunpoint for DRM and Software Patent sh1t.

Best of Luck  to move to FOSS


----------



## iMav (May 11, 2008)

oh well i thought the mods would not have allowed this but now that they are allwoing this rubbish to continue, here am I 

first of all an OS that can't be booted into just because the graphics card was removed deserves to be thrown out, irrespective of whether it was hacked or is hackable, something that can't be used just coz the display card was removed and display was switched to onboard graphics is nothing more than a waste of time! - that is what Linux is a waste of time, u need to sit and waste time trying to configure it and then if you remove something then again sit and waste time trying to edit stupid files.

2. windows put the card, it detects install drivers (next, next, next, no terminal redundant commands required) go on and enjoy, wanna remove the card, remove it plug in to the onboard port boot into the OS and enjoy, no issues  

but wait i forgot you guys have a lot of time to configure it, I prefer to use my stuff out of the box no need to go to the net and download redundant repositories

3. i prefer my OS to be able to play my music out of the box 

4. It is a well known fact that hacking Vista/OS X gets a lot more attention & will always do so, and if Windows gets hacked because of flash  not Windows'/Microsoft's fault go swear at Adobe, Oh wiat you guys are anti-MS i forgot sorry  

5. MS knows that flash is vulnerable and pretty much crap so what do they do they come out with Silverlight (proven to be really cool) but wait you guys would rather blame MS for being able to hacked because of a third party software, cool, carry on!

6. there is a reason why DRM came into existence and it was well proven to all of you why DRM is needed but wait I remember members here prefer pirated content rather than paying, fukat ka maal acha lagta hai, DRM aayega toh paisa dena padega  i know besides Linux can't play DRM content so it is pretty much useless in that respect.

A free to use (Linux) cannot and never will respect the rights of some1 who wants to be paid (artists & music labels) I don't understand this getting into the brains coz well u guys are as i said anti-MS 

There is no substitute to common sense, people don't know how to use computers and then blame the OS, go to porn sites and then say mummy virus aa gaya, use pirated versions and then say, mummy yeh chalta nahi hai, then uncle aate hain aur bolte hain, bacha use FOSS.

If people like to spend time trying to prove that they are 'geekier' & 'l33t' well go on I'd rather go ahead and spend that time to play CoD 4, oh JFYI it's a game 

I know now the mods will now spring into action start warning and banning, now that pro-MS comments are in order


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (May 11, 2008)

someone said |337 here?


----------



## chandru.in (May 11, 2008)

@iMav

I dunno why u missed point 1.  May be some virus removed it.  

2. If hardware change can cause an OS to go unusable, it is Windows.  I recently upgraded my system and plugged the HD from old system into the new Motherboard.  It had dual booted XP and Ubuntu.  XP showed an ugly BSOD and did nothing.  Ubuntu booted up fine with drivers for the new motherboard.  If alone I did not have Ubuntu I would have lost the data in old harddrive as its vendor created only one partition for XP (OEM version of XP Professional).  I had re-sized the disk to install Ubuntu.
3. Ever tried playing a DVD on a vanilla install of XP?
4. Flash was installed on Ubuntu too.  But the architecture of the OS prevented an easy exploit.
5. MS came out with Silverlight only because they hate competition on web and wanted to monopolise that too.
6. DRM does not help piracy reduction in anyway.  Heard of libdvdcss by any chance.  Also remember FOSS is about freedom and not cost.

If visiting porn site is the reason for viruses, why did clicking on an attachment in my Hotmail (MS product too) in its Inbox (not even Junk), infect all my MS Office executables?  I had Norton's AV installed (OEM installation too).

Please explaing when u find time after playing ur game.  Also few questions for pro-Windows commentors.  These are not attack on Windows, my real doubts about Windows functioning.

1. Why does windows slow down with continuous use of about 3 months?
2. Why Windows still needs manual de-fragmenting of disks when Linux has a filesystem which does not need it for years?
3. Why does plain XP installation use virtual memory (much slower than RAM) immediately after start-up?  Linux uses Swap only when RAM is at least 70% full (not a scientific data but my experience in general).  But Linux never touches swap immediately after log in.
3. Why should an OS recommend installation of Anti-Virus (XP SP2 warns me if I don't)?  Shouldn't security be built into the OS?  Has MS got into some contract with anti-virus vendors?

Sorry if too many dark spots of Windows are exposed here.


----------



## iMav (May 11, 2008)

first we shall talk when u upgrade to *Vista* 

your point 2  cracks me up 

3. don't remember seriously, if you are talking about videos then i guess i need a player, but playing a dvd in a 6 year old OS needing a software- acceptable, an OS released 8 months ago (gutsy gibbon) notbeing able to play mp3 out of the box- stupid

so now norton's inability to spot a virus is also Windows' fault  sheesh u guys need a life

1. don't know
2. FYI and ignorance, there is a file system which is called NTFS  no de-frag needed
3. makes no difference what it uses, better performance for me, i give a damn, it gets it from VM or dedicated ram 
4. prevention is better than cure, vista was made lkernel locked to avoid viruses, guess what they got sued  there are people who know nothing about computers using Windows it is for their security


----------



## praka123 (May 11, 2008)

iMav said:


> oh well i thought the mods would not have allowed this but now that they are allwoing this rubbish to continue, here am I
> 
> first of all an OS that can't be booted into just because the graphics card was removed deserves to be thrown out, irrespective of whether it was hacked or is hackable, something that can't be used just coz the display card was removed and display was switched to onboard graphics is nothing more than a waste of time! - that is what Linux is a waste of time, u need to sit and waste time trying to configure it and then if you remove something then again sit and waste time trying to edit stupid files.
> 
> ...


@chandru.in:very well said.our poor @imeow is pwned 
This whole above posted thing is absurd things!especially 99.9999999% of the pirates in this forum and everywhere else is winblows users 

1.Graphic card removed,so OS not detecting?well boy! you have to understand that Linux needs to tell that the driver used should be changed.it is not a cripple thing.
2.think when windows dont have drivers provided 
now Linux- it got almost all drivers available inbuilt! 8) if else driver modules.
now say which one is easier?the one winblows which needs next-next-whackow! or the Linux-which got all available drivers,and in case of xorg just a line edited to show "intel" think!

3.well,Linux too!try mint and many other distros.with internet,it is a matter of few minutes that you have full multimedia support.
4.aah!I see,so u closed source f23tards are so bend on proving that adobe is the culprit!eh?well I read with flash9 vulnerability also Linux is "un-hackable" now tell me?
Remember,in the world where bastards like Microsoft,apple  and hollywood monopolies live,*FOSS*,which is like a cool breeze came and is slowly changing the equations  and that too in this closed source world!
with FOSS,we got a Operating system that works better and its security aspect is very much better than Microbloat or apple 
I can see ,the future for poor students of 3rd world countries needs to pay for this sh1t M$ for windows7 and office which in turn results in economic downwardness in these countries.
No,even affording a computer is a unbelievable thing in 3rd world countries like India and above they need to buy a DRM crippled OS winblow$ !how much to pay the monopoly as$hole?eh?
5.so adobe flash is responsible?NO,my dear,NO is the answer.Not even silverlight nothing can be fool proof with this weak winblows.no arguements for justification 

6.DRM-justifying DRM aah?those who justify DRM are sold themself to RIAA and M$haft of the monopoly world!
and who are you phickers to decide about piracy?give us movies for Rs30 or even Rs60 ,we can afford.give us a DRM ,spyware free OS at Rs 500 per license.we can afford.but the sons of a biyatch at redmond wants to take the last drop of juice from anyone.they are like a cruel landlord 

piracy?tell me who is pirating,isnt it ppl who use windows?I am seeing it here and everywhere.they goes for torrents for cracks,serial,warez and more.who?Linux?
NO ,is the answer

well,tagging price for software is absurd to me.all software must be enforce to be open source .pay for the subscription and extra features.
that will work.

Learn to think realistically.we have to slowly move out of this monopoly system.
like we were under british rule,and we got freed  from them, we have to free from closed source,software patents,DRM and above all companies like microsoft,apple etc.


----------



## pillainp (May 11, 2008)

@chandru.in:

Perhaps you should search the web for the case where Symantec and McAfee sued Microsoft when MS tried to implement a kernel protection system in Vista.

And at the risk of getting banned or "miserabled", *praka123*, you are what is called a "thread-crapper" in civilised circles.


----------



## chandru.in (May 11, 2008)

@iMav

Please pay for a new h/w which is needed to run Vista and I'll definitely but it the very next day.  My current 512 MB RAM with 64 MB video RAM set up will not help much I guess.  

Cracked you up.  But you have no solid reply for it.

NTFS does need de-frag.  MS's help in XP recommends it when system slows down.

MS may have got sued because it will affect 1001 applications (I dunno what they were sued for).  Linux does security without affecting applications.

And remember to send across you cheque for my h/w upgrade to try Vista.


----------



## praka123 (May 11, 2008)

@pillay:I think you are not educated regarding benefits of opensource 
neither do I need your advice.whoever you are STFUX!


----------



## chandru.in (May 11, 2008)

@pillainp

Ha ha.  MS failed to implement security in the beginning and now blaming other vendors for their mistakes.  Wonderful!!

Thank God I'm safe from these without compromising my security.


----------



## Hitboxx (May 11, 2008)

nitish_mythology said:


> Just a couple of posts n this thread wll b moved to fight club!!!!!


And what is the purpose of this post? Did you contribute to the topic? This thread would have died away quietly, but no, you had to pull it back...

As for others, I was wondering how to finish up this Sunday after the race, nice., now you have made my day. I got some beers here., hang on...let me open them... oke., ...please continue the civil discussion., no.. wait...let me get some fries too.., ah done, ..now., I'm ready.


----------

